
A VC: What A CEO Does (continued) - xaverius
http://www.avc.com/a_vc/2010/09/what-a-ceo-does-continued.html
======
jpwagner
The original post was interesting because it attempted to simplify something
(the role of CEO) to its core, which is an exercise that is always thought
provoking and revealing.

This post is more just a run-of-the-mill HBR-style article. It seems to be
more a clarification for people who won't get the point anyway. To paraphrase
the first clarification: [setting a vision involves developing one in the
first place...] Yuhthink?

~~~
iamjustlooking
Is HBR in your comment Harvard Business Review?

~~~
jon_dahl
Not the previous poster, but I'm sure it is Harvard Business Review.

------
danielsiders
How do you reconcile "Nothing interesting happens in the office" with startup
CEOs who are often founders and involved in the day to day?

------
stevedekorte
Don't forget getting your pals on the board (and having them put you on their
boards) so you can give each high compensation packages and maintain control
(extract the maximium value from the companies into your own pockets).

